# wtf: no horn??



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

can someone help me out on this. for some reason my horn like started dying, at first when i pressed the horn it made a weak wierd noise but now after i held it down a sec it doesnt make any noise. one of my friends might have been joking but he said it might be grounding out.. any info??


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

HEY! ME 2!! I have the same problem my stupid horn dosent work either.....and i dont know what the problem is i need help 2.... :jump:


----------



## PolishPLaya (Oct 16, 2003)

That makes 3 of us, my horn sounds soooo weird it's embarrassing when I honk at someone for cutting me off or something.


----------



## nissan1995 (Mar 30, 2003)

im #4 my horn hasnt worked since i bought it from the last owner!!!


----------



## Texas96Sentra (Apr 10, 2003)

#5 add me into the list of weird horns.... when i bought it a year ago it makes a weak sound like some little dog dying.... its embarrasing when i honk at ppl.... dont know what it is though...


----------



## B14SXTreme (Mar 14, 2003)

yeah same here, i got tired of the no horn, now i have an alarm horn


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

LOL Dude this is crazy I cant belive that so many of us b14's dont have horns in are cars! We need HELP so if anyone knows what to do help us! thanks


----------



## PolishPLaya (Oct 16, 2003)

DAMN!! I'm looking to get one of those really loud horns, I think their called fog horns. I dunno some body on the forums here has them I'll have to search anybody know any info about them.

Price, Installation, and does it work by pressing the middle of your steering wheel or like do you have to install a button?


----------



## Texas96Sentra (Apr 10, 2003)

i guess we are Sh!t out of luck...


----------



## Rajan (Oct 14, 2003)

Texas96Sentra said:


> i guess we are Sh!t out of luck...


Add me also.. Even my horn is not working. .... Help me out too.. Thanks in advance..


----------



## DreSEL (Aug 28, 2003)

96sentra said:


> can someone help me out on this. for some reason my horn like started dying, at first when i pressed the horn it made a weak wierd noise but now after i held it down a sec it doesnt make any noise. one of my friends might have been joking but he said it might be grounding out.. any info??


I bought 2 Wolo horns. One high pitch, and one low. I paid $13 about 4 years ago. It was easy to install. I haven't had a single problem with it.


----------



## wickedsr20de (Apr 30, 2002)

I had my horn go out on my car while it was in warranty. It first would sound really weak and later on nothing at all. Took it to the dealer and they said the horn module is bad and needed to be replaced. The thing is that the horn and air bag are the same module so theey had to replace the driver side air bag.
So if your car is not in warranty anymore this fix will cost you alot of money unles you wire it to a toggle switch or something.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

wickedsr20de said:


> I had my horn go out on my car while it was in warranty. It first would sound really weak and later on nothing at all. Took it to the dealer and they said the horn module is bad and needed to be replaced. The thing is that the horn and air bag are the same module so theey had to replace the driver side air bag.
> So if your car is not in warranty anymore this fix will cost you alot of money unles you wire it to a toggle switch or something.


You prolly got ripped.

Always start out simple, check the fuses first. I think there may also be a horn relay, so check that. If it still doesn't work, go to auto zone and get a new horn, it's very easy to instal and will prolly run $15. If all else fails, go to autozone and see what they can do (dealership might try to rip you off).


----------



## wickedsr20de (Apr 30, 2002)

ummm I did not pay anything for the horn module/ airbag assembly because my car was still in warranty at that time. The relay and horn were ok it was the horn module in steering wheel air bag that was bad. Yeah I must agree it would be cheaper to get a aftermarket horn but you woul have to hook up a different button not in steering wheel and well to my taste looks tacky. I guess when you guys get your horn checked out and it is due to the module
I do not know what you guys are going to do. To me I would hate to have something different than my stock horn pad to sound the horn. Just my opinion because I would hate a Mcguyver Look. Good lUck and I hope it is not this componet of the horn system that is bad


----------



## ColinS (Oct 12, 2003)

http://www.courtesyparts.com/Mercha...n=PROD&Store_Code=CP&Product_Code=99996-85105

one of the things im getting for christmas  I'm sick of my little wimpy ass horn.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

wickedsr20de said:


> ummm I did not pay anything for the horn module/ airbag assembly because my car was still in warranty at that time. The relay and horn were ok it was the horn module in steering wheel air bag that was bad. Yeah I must agree it would be cheaper to get a aftermarket horn but you woul have to hook up a different button not in steering wheel and well to my taste looks tacky. I guess when you guys get your horn checked out and it is due to the module
> I do not know what you guys are going to do. To me I would hate to have something different than my stock horn pad to sound the horn. Just my opinion because I would hate a Mcguyver Look. Good lUck and I hope it is not this componet of the horn system that is bad


I have an aftermarket horn and it still works off the steering wheel.


----------



## joenobodyx (Jan 27, 2003)

*#6, Same here*

Add me to the list (sort of). Looking through the repair history on my car, apparently, the previous owner had the exact same problem... but he got it fixed under warranty and it works fine now, so my fingers are crossed... :cheers:


----------

